# St Pete Fl. DTP2



## Travis Secor (Oct 9, 2017)

First post. 

Just curious if anyone has info on what time blocks become available? 

Did a search for DTP2 before posting. I have been signed up for 2 weeks and haven't had anything assigned. 

Recently lost my job due to the hurricane and trying to get this going. 
Updated calendar. 

I have only been able to snap up one block it was a 3 hour block and after an hour wait due to a broken down car inside the depot I still managed to get everything delivered on time.

Thanks for helping out.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Not sure when the drops are (I'm Prime Now), and pretty sure those who know (IF they are predictable) won't tell. Best bet is to refresh constantly and keep notes. It is really the only way to determine a pattern even though it is bound to change.
Also, you should be able to see Tampa and Sarasota, no?


----------



## Travis Secor (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. 
Yeah I'm seeing Sarasota and bradenton blocks pop up all day. 

Was just curious if I was doing something wrong. Just gonna keep pushing. 

Thanks again.


----------

